# החתונה עוד יומיים- מה לקחת?



## Sofi Sh (17/12/13)

החתונה עוד יומיים- מה לקחת? 
אני בפאניקה קלה, ומרגישה כאילו אנחנו הולכים לשכוח מלא דברים.
אז אשמח לרשימת "מה קריטי לקחת ביום החתונה"- אנחנו אורזים היום ומחר בבוקר כבר נוסעים לצפון לבית המלון, אז מה שלא ניקח- לא יהיה.
תודה רבה מראש


----------



## iritki (17/12/13)

רשימה מהראש 
לחתונה: 
בגדי חתן: נעליים, גרביים, חולצות, מכנס, ג'קט, עניבה
בגדי כלה: שמלה, הינומה, שאל, נעליים, נעליים להחלפה, תכשיטים
טבעות
אישור מקווה/ הדרכת כלות
רשימת מוזמנים + סידורי הושבה : מודפס
רשימת ספקים וטלפונים : מודפס 
מזומן ושיקים - בשביל תשלומים וטיפים 

כללי: מטענים לפלאפונים + פלאפונים
מצלמה שלכם - לצלם קצת גם.
נעליי יומיום - ליום ההתארגנות ולמלון וכו' 
כמובן בגדים למלון ולימים שלפני ואחרי
כלי רחצה - שמפו ומרכל בשביל כל הספרי וחומרי השיער. 
                 מסיר איפור טוב - בשביל להוריד ארת האיפור אחרי. 

בגדים חמים לישון איתם כדי לא להתקרר בצפון
אביזרים מגניבים להצטלם אתם אם יש.


----------



## Bobbachka (17/12/13)

ה-רשימה  רשימת דברים ליום החתונה מהבלוג שלי

בנוסף אם את ישנה במלון ממליצה לא לשכוח מסרק ומרכך, עוזר יופי לפרק את הקונסטרוקציה מהראש. (ואם את שוכחת, תמיד אפשר להשתמש במזלג וימבה שמפו, כמו שאני נאלצתי לעשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## ray of light (17/12/13)

מה שאני רשמתי לעצמי 
פתקיות הושבה
בקבוקי אלכוהול
חולצת החלפה לחתן
רשימת הושבה מודפסת
פתקיות הושבה
נעליים להחלפה
זוהרים אם קניתם
שלטי הכוונה לחתונה אם צריך
כתובה
כיפות לחתן ולהורים
אישור טבילה במקווה
תיק גב גדול לצ'קים
מצלמה (ללפני שהצלמים מגיעים)
מגבונים של קליה
מגבונים
מקלוני אוזניים
ליפסטיק לחות
דאודורנט
בושם
קרם שיער
טבעות לצילומים
הזמנה לצילומים
אביזרים יפים לצילומים
קש לצילומים
רסקיו
בקבוק מים
טלפונים ניידים+ מטענים
סיכות ביטחון וכלי תפירה
רשימת טלפונים של הספקים עם העתק למלווים
מעטפות כסף לספקים+ טיפים
טישו
עזרה ראשונה: נורפן, פניסטיל, פלסטרים, טיפות עיניים
תכשיטים
גלולות
שמלה (טוב זה קשה לשכוח)
הינומה
משקפי שמש?
מברשת שיניים ומשחת שיניים
פיז'מה
מגבת
מברשת שיער
הארד דיסק לצלם אם צריך להביא לו


----------



## תלתלינה25 (17/12/13)

מוסיפה משלי... 
רשמו לך פה כבר את הכל לדעתי, עוד כמה דברים שהבאתי:

שתייה וכוסות חד פעמיות להתארגנות
נשנושים להתארגנות
דפי ספיחה לפנים (לספיחת עודפי שומן)-רלוונטי בעיקר לבעלות עור שמן
פודרה שקופה לתיקוני איפור
לק לתיקונים (לא רלוונטי אם יש לך בנייה או ג'ל)
תיק איפור (אם תצטרכי לערב לפני או ליום שאחרי, אם זה רלוונטי בכלל)


----------



## כלות אורבניות (17/12/13)

בלי פאניקה  
היי סופי היקרה,
ממש אין סיבה להיות בפאניקה  הכיני לעצמך רשימה מסודרת וארזי את כל החפצים לפי הסדר כך שתוכלי להכין מראש את כל המוצרים שאת צריכה איתך, בלי שום לחץ. אנחנו תמיד ממליצות לארוז איתך מגבונים להסרת כתמים, את הבושם האהוב שלך, פודרה ושפתון לתיקון האיפור, כמה משככי כאבים ופלסטרים, סיכות סבתא ואולי אפילו בקבוקון ספריי קטן לסידור השיער, זוג ספייר של גרביונים, טיפות עיניים, טישו, פצירה וקשיות. את הרשימה המלאה תוכלי למצוא בפוסט שכתבנו, בדיוק על הנושא הזה-
http://bit.ly/1elabZS


----------



## Sofi Sh (18/12/13)

תודה רבה רבה לכולכן!!! 
עברנו על כל הרשימות הסופר- מועילות ובאת גילינו עוד כמה דברים ששכחנו 
תודה רבה על כל העזרה!!!!
הולכת להמשיך לעבוד על ספר האורחים, בתקווה שאכין אותו בזמן


----------



## דניאל ואורן (18/12/13)

נזכרתי במשהו קטן 
חשוב מאד לזכור לקחת בגד יפה ללבוש בהתארגנות. כזה שיצטלם טוב ויהיה נוח (ממליצים על בגד שלא תצטרכי להרים מעל הראש - למשל, חולצת מעטפת או כפתורים, כדי לא לפגוע באיפור/שער). 
בגלל פיזור דעת קל, אני לא עשיתי את זה. למזלי, במלון שהתארגנו בו היה חלוק לבן וכפכפים לבנים שהיו מושלמים למטרה הזו. זה מה שלבשתי בזמן ההתארגנות וזה הצטלם מצוין.


----------



## Sofi Sh (18/12/13)

או, נכון! 
אי אחפש משהו כזה בארון ) תודה!


----------



## Sofi Sh (21/12/13)

התחתנו!!! 
תודה רבה לכולן על הטיפים המועילים!!!
בסופו של דבר נראה שלא שכחנו כלום, חוץ מחוטי דייג בבית (סיפור ארוך)...
ומוסיפה טיזר קטן לפני הקרדיטים שמקווה שאמצא זמן לכתוב אותם בקרוב


----------



## Sofi Sh (21/12/13)

ונסיון נוסף לתמונה שלא עלתה...


----------



## ronitvas (24/12/13)

וואווו מחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים הפורחים שלכם!! 
מתה לראות איך הכל יצא!
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## Sofi Sh (24/12/13)

בדיוק התחלתי לכתוב אותם  
לאט לאט אבל זה יגיע..מנסה לא לפספס כלום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ותודה רבה רבה!


----------



## haych (21/12/13)

מזל טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
מחכה לקרדיטים!


----------



## Sofi Sh (22/12/13)

יקח לי קצת זמן אבל בהחלט יהיו


----------

